# Secret Box for my wife



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2021)

And like @KingBowzer I finally finished up and got some pictures of the latest box I made. My wife immediately claimed it and of course I explained that I had made it for her. Box body made from @FranklinWorkshops curly maple, lid made from quilted BLM from @Mike1950 and walnut trim and tray from @Eric Rorabaugh. Green flocking applied to tray interior and the top bottom. 1/4" walnut dowels for splines @ 45°

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow Barry- really well executed design, craftsmanship and consistent selection of quality of material- she is going to love it! The other really cool part is the wood elements came from the fine members here at WB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 27, 2021)

Very nice box! You made the right call telling her you made it for her. Even though I know you were sending it to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm impressed. Beautiful box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 27, 2021)

Great looking , elegant box! Love the colors/woods you chose.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2021)

Very Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 27, 2021)

Your wife will be excited to get this box because it’s both nicely done and hand made by you. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2021)

Why may you ask is it "Secret" and why may you ask I said that I flocked the "top" bottom ---- watch til the end

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

That's friggin awesome

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2021)

That's very cool


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2021)

Precision craftsmanship! Beautiful wood! Heirloom! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Why may you ask is it "Secret" and why may you ask I said that I flocked the "top" bottom ---- watch til the end


Now you're just showing off!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

It would be cooler if it had a wood chain drive system

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It would be cooler if it had a wood chain drive system


I agree but I ain't no minni @Kenbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice! Spring in the bottom wood or metal?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I agree but I ain't no minni @Kenbo


Ouch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! Spring in the bottom wood or metal?


Spring epoxied in. I gotta reapply the stain on the hidden compartment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Mar 28, 2021)

That's outstanding Barry. I'm inspired!

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful box Barry, glad to see you working wood for a change!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Tony said:


> Beautiful box Barry, glad to see you working wood for a change!


Now that he's a mini me there's more pep in his step if you haven't noticed. Now for you my tiny Hawaiian brother, go clean your shop.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 28, 2021)

Now that is a nice chest!!! Great secret compartment idea and execution. She is loving it, I'm sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2021)

Such sweetness! So well executed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 29, 2021)

Had a tough time choosing a rating . Thought it was eye candy until you showed the hidden compartment. Then I thought it was way cool. Need a way cool eye candy button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 1, 2021)

Great box Barry. Love the secret

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow Barry, impressive. Cant wait to see the next project!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2021)

Great job on that box Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

